# Le nase ou la nasette du mois !!!!!



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2004)

Je propose que chaque mois on élise "le nase ou la nasette du mois" !
On le fait bien dans les grandes boîtes avec "l'employé du mois", alors pourquoi pas dans le Bar ?

Pour être élu(e), le nase ou la nasette aura dû faire preuve, dans le mois qui précède l'élection, d'une nasiveté à toute épreuve, soit dans ses propos, soit dans sa tenue (je pense notamment à certains accessoires qui agrémentent les avatars... ).

On pourrait aussi, par exemple, demander à nos valeureux admins de créer un "packnase" (joli mot par ailleurs !) qui serait attribué gratuitement aux gagnants durant les 30 jours suivant leurs nominations...

Ce pack donnerait droit (toujours par exemple) à des avantages divers (et même d'été puisque c'est la saison !) du style "free coups de boules" pour les nases et à une sortie avec moi pour les nasettes ...mad:  ben quoi ! on peut essayer quand même !!! )

Alors qu'en pensez-vous ???

...et j'attend vos suggestions pour le nase ou la nasette du mois de juillet !!!!:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2004)

Pour une fois je trouve que tu as une mauvaise idée 
T'as passé une sale nuit pour pondre un truc pareil ?


----------



## guytantakul (7 Juillet 2004)

C'est moi le champion, c'est moi le champion, c'est moi, c'est moi, c'est moi le champion !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois je trouve que tu as une mauvaise idée
> T'as passé une sale nuit pour pondre un truc pareil ?


Arf ! c'est vrai que si on considère qu'être un nase ou une nasette c'est une tare ou une honte, alors là tu as raison ... j'ai eu une mauvaise idée ! 

Par contre, si on voit le nase ou la nasette avec une connotation "sympathique", alors tout change !!!! 

:love: :love:  ... I Love the nases and the nasettes !!! ...:love: :love:


----------



## bebert (7 Juillet 2004)

Je vote pour globalcut !  :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je vote pour globalcut ! :rateau:


     

...j'avais pas osé !!!!!   

:love:


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2004)

C'est malin, je vais encore être obligé de râler :hein:


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je propose que chaque mois on élise "le nase ou la nasette du mois" !
> On le fait bien dans les grandes boîtes avec "l'employé du mois", alors pourquoi pas dans le Bar ?
> 
> Pour être élu(e), le nase ou la nasette aura dû faire preuve, dans le mois qui précède l'élection, d'une nasiveté à toute épreuve, soit dans ses propos, soit dans sa tenue (je pense notamment à certains accessoires qui agrémentent les avatars... ).
> ...


 
 Vouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii super idée ca


----------



## Foguenne (7 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je vote pour globalcut !  :rateau:



Moi aussi.


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi.


Bon bin moi non plus alors...


----------



## naas (7 Juillet 2004)

On m'appele ?  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> On m'appele ? :love:


  ... ouais mais toi, t'es notre naas perpétuel !!!! ... 
:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... ouais mais toi, t'es notre naas perpétuel !!!! ...
> :love:



Et toi notre générateur de nasitudes


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

lol  Mais où va-t-il chercher tout ça ? :d Moi je vote pour Guytan, parce que c'est mon copain, et qu'il a l'air d'y tenir ;D


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2004)

Moi je voterais bien pour SMG mais j'hésite encore


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

J'vote Guytan aussi MGZ Powaa, puis faut avouer qu'il est bien secoué de la cafetiere


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2004)

a voté


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

Par contre pour le mois prochain, je verra bien supermoquette. Je suis sûr que ça lui ferait plaisir aussi


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Très bon choix BackCat


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Juillet 2004)

Ca va être pire qu'en Suisse cette histoire-là.


Va falloir voter tous les 4 matins...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Par contre pour le mois prochain, je verra bien supermoquette. Je suis sûr que ça lui ferait plaisir aussi



si tu savais comme je suis nase ce matin


----------



## woulf (7 Juillet 2004)

Moi, j'vote pour bassman, c'est connu, les bassistes c'est tous rien que des nazes   

J'espère que dans le pack nase y'a quand même compris une paire de Tongs du maître et un tour en rav4 à la chasse aux cons


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si tu savais comme je suis nase ce matin


Que ce matin ?


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'vote pour bassman, c'est connu, les bassistes c'est tous rien que des nazes
> 
> J'espère que dans le pack nase y'a quand même compris une paire de Tongs du maître et un tour en rav4 à la chasse aux cons


 On est p'tet nase, mais on est les plus beaux


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je propose que chaque mois on élise "le nase ou la nasette du mois" !
> On le fait bien dans les grandes boîtes avec "l'employé du mois", alors pourquoi pas dans le Bar ?
> 
> Pour être élu(e), le nase ou la nasette aura dû faire preuve, dans le mois qui précède l'élection, d'une nasiveté à toute épreuve, soit dans ses propos, soit dans sa tenue (je pense notamment à certains accessoires qui agrémentent les avatars... ).
> ...




Parti comme c'est parti, c'est pas gagné cette élection ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2004)

Pour Miss Nazette, j'hésite entre toi, Macelene et Miss Groin


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2004)

La concurrence est rude quand même attention a la co-sanguinité

      

faudrait ajouter une clause de non copulation


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

Ah... je sens que je vais changer mon vote et le rendre récurrent.


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ah... je sens que je vais changer mon vote et le rendre récurrent.



attention à la recursivité si il n'existe aucune instruction de sortie on fini par
tourner en rond


----------



## macelene (7 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pour Miss Nazette, j'hésite entre toi, Macelene et Miss Groin


*j'ai rien fait moa... pas de quoi en faire une Nazette... pas assez Naze...    *

 Vive Lorna... 

:love: pour elle je vote  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ah... je sens que je vais changer mon vote et le rendre récurrent.


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2004)

allez hop j'exige un hémotypage


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *j'ai rien fait moa... pas de quoi en faire une Nazette... pas assez Naze...    *
> 
> Vive Lorna...
> 
> :love: pour elle je vote  :rose:



 :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  euh ben euh ..... non ..enfin j'veux dire euuuh ...  :rose: 


 En plus si c'est pour gagner un tour en 4x4 ...   j'préfère regarder Tomtom dessiner des jolis dessins zécolos et drôles ...


----------



## nato kino (7 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... ouais mais toi, t'es notre naas perpétuel !!!! ...
> :love:



Ça ne serait pas plutôt un certain Lebowsky qui se faisait aussi appelé Dude (jadis, quand il n'avait pas encore besoin de marche-pied pour grimper dans son rave4) le nase perpétuel ? :rateau:    :love:  :style:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça ne serait pas plutôt un certain Lebowsky qui se faisait aussi appelé Dude (jadis, quand il n'avait pas encore besoin de marche-pied pour grimper dans son rave4) le nase perpétuel ? :rateau:  :love: :style:


Tiens ! faut me faire penser à karchériser ma RAV ... hier soir, en rentrant, j'ai roulé dans une tonne de sucre impalpable perdu par un camion d'Auchan .... ....

d'où l'expression :

"Ma bête RAV sucrée d'hier" !!!!! Arffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!     

:rateau:


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Hum, la tu merites le Naze d'or


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! faut me faire penser à karchériser ma RAV ... hier soir, en rentrant, j'ai roulé dans une tonne de sucre impalpable perdu par un camion d'Auchan .... ....
> 
> d'où l'expression :
> 
> ...



  Tu es sûr que ça va ...?   

Un p'tit massage pour e détendre ..; trop de pression au boulot ? c'est ça hein ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2004)

quel gaspi, tout le caramel que t'aurais pu faire


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hum, la tu merites le Naze d'or


...le James Bond de la nasitude... la preuve par Tina Turner : "Golden nase ... golden nase ... etc... etc..." Arfffffffffffffff !!!!!!


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! faut me faire penser à karchériser ma RAV ... hier soir, en rentrant, j'ai roulé dans une tonne de sucre impalpable perdu par un camion d'Auchan .... ....
> 
> d'où l'expression :
> 
> ...


Attention à ne pas te la faire suc'RAV !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Un p'tit massage pour e détendre ..


Humm ! Fais pas semblant Lorna ... y'a ton trident qui dépasse !!!!!!:sick: :affraid: :affraid: 

:love:


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...le James Bond de la nasitude... la preuve par Tina Turner : "Golden nase ... golden nase ... etc... etc..." Arfffffffffffffff !!!!!!


 Modos!!!! Modos !!!! il faut l'isoler et vite avant qu'il contamine tout le monde.
 Il y a deja 2 personnes qui presentent les symptomes : *ici*


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Humm ! Fais pas semblant Lorna ... y'a ton trident qui dépasse !!!!!!:sick: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> :love:



Certes ...  mais tu sais il y à mille façons de se servir d'un trident ...  et dans un trident il n'y à pas que les dents ...    ...

Bon je file je vais donner des idées à certains ...  :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Tu veux faire du tri selectif ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux faire du tri selectif ???


Faut dire qu'elle a du boulot sur le forum ... son trident doit être pratique pour retourner le con post !!! Arffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!:hosto: :hosto: :hosto: :modo:


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Humm ! Fais pas semblant Lorna ... y'a ton trident qui dépasse !!!!!!:sick: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> :love:



je voudrais pas casser du sucre mais quand même

ni te chou Rav ta blague zebig

Bonjour


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Euh zebig, quand le medecin dit "faut prendre les pillules a jeun", Jeun c'est pas une ville, tu peux les prendre meme chez toi


----------



## guytantakul (7 Juillet 2004)

Comme disait Karl Lagerfeld à son chef d'atelier (de couture) quand il n'avait que 3 I-Pods et qu'il voulait les emmener avec lui :
"Tri-pod moi l'habit ! mais pas à la machine, n'est-ce-pas, avec les doigts !"


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Houston on a un pb c'est contagieux


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire qu'elle a du boulot sur le forum ... son trident doit être pratique pour retourner le con post !!! Arffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!:hosto: :hosto: :hosto: :modo:


- J'lui donne sa pillule de suite docteur ? Normallement c'est à partir de 20.00 heures qu'il doit la prendre.

- Donnez-la lui car je ne contrôle plus rien.

- Allez, TheBig, ouvre la bouche bien grande. C'est ça. Et une bonne sieste te fera le plus grand bien. N'aies pas peur, je vais fermer les rideaux et éteindre ton ordi. Tu iras mieux tout à l'heure.


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Comme disait Karl Lagerfeld à son chef d'atelier (de couture) quand il n'avait que 3 I-Pods et qu'il voulait les emmener avec lui :
> "Tri-pod moi l'habit ! mais pas à la machine, n'est-ce-pas, avec les doigts !"



BRAVO VOUS VENEZ DE GAGNER 10000000000000000000000000000000 DE POINTS


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire qu'elle a du boulot sur le forum ... son trident doit être pratique pour retourner le con post !!! Arffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!:hosto: :hosto: :hosto: :modo:



     

Zebig j'étais sérieuse tout à l'heure ...  :mouais: ça devient g'Rav !


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

RAV'ale ton fiel Lorna, et regarde dans quel etat tu nous mets notre zebig


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Zebig j'étais sérieuse tout à l'heure ...  :mouais: ça devient g'Rav !




pourtant c'est pas le jour des frites donc aucune raison de s'affoler sur la date
de peremption de celle-ci


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> - Allez, TheBig, ouvre la bouche bien grande


...euh ! et si je préfère un suppo ???:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2004)

(mode Lorna version jeu du Santini on) RAV'ioli farci! (mode Lorna version jeu du Santini off)


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...euh ! et si je préfère un suppo ???:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


Faudra y aller avec le manche du trident alors !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...euh ! et si je préfère un suppo ???:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


Bien entendu ... un suppo de satan !!!! Allez ! viens, ma diablotine !!!!!!!!!   
Arfffffffffffff !!!!!!!!:love: :love:


----------



## guytantakul (7 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...euh ! et si je préfère un suppo ???:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


... alors, tu viens me voir, je suis le spécialiste incontesté !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bien entendu ... un suppo de satan !!!! Allez ! viens, ma diablotine !!!!!!!!!
> Arfffffffffffff !!!!!!!!:love: :love:



:affraid: Rhooooooooo  ... 



euh






ch'uis plus là ...


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Gaffe Satan l'habite


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bien entendu ... un suppo de satan !!!! Allez ! viens, ma diablotine !!!!!!!!!
> Arfffffffffffff !!!!!!!!:love: :love:



bougre une diablesse

mais qu'esce tu me fais la !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Gaffe Satan l'habite




 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
alors la bravo molto buono

clap clap clap clap

 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2004)

l'habite où ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (mode Lorna version jeu du Santini on) RAV'ioli farci! (mode Lorna version jeu du Santini off)



 Non RAV'i au lit .. plutôt ...


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Satan ?? Il habite au 13 cité des Lilas a Si Donis.
Et sa femme??? vous connaissez sa femme ??? Aaaaaaaaahh! LA Laly


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2004)

Parait même que Toyota fait fabriquer un modèle spécial de 4X4 en Inde : la RAV Ishankar !!! Arfffffffffffffffffffff     

ps : pour les ignares, les incultes et les trop djeunes ... ben tant pis !!!!!!:rateau: :love:


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Ouais ben Vishnu la paix un peu a nous les djeunes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Satan ?? Il habite au 13 cité des Lilas a Si Donis.
> Et sa femme??? vous connaissez sa femme ??? Aaaaaaaaahh! LA Laly


:hosto: :hosto: :hosto:  ... tu prendras bien un suppo avec moi ... :hosto: :hosto: :hosto: 
:love:


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Parait même que Toyota fait fabriquer un modèle spécial de 4X4 en Inde : la RAV Ishankar !!! Arfffffffffffffffffffff
> 
> ps : pour les ignares, les incultes et les trop djeunes ... ben tant pis !!!!!!:rateau: :love:



je suis ravi


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Non j'arrive pas a faire des bulles avec les suppo, le seul effet que ca me fait c'est une haleine de Koala quand il sont a l'eucalyptus


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben Vishnu la paix un peu a nous les djeunes


Fais gaffe parce que "indien vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras !" .....:modo: :sick:


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben Vishnu la paix un peu a nous les djeunes



ma vishnu la paix naturellement


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Non j'arrive pas a faire des bulles avec les suppo, le seul effet que ca me fait c'est une haleine de Koala quand il sont a l'eucalyptus


Alors bien frais hein, le koala koaka !!!!!!:hosto: :modo: :casse:


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

[mode paranno]ben koala ??? j'ai rien fait la moi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2004)

Curieux pays que l'Inde : ils élèvent des cochons et adorent les vacheries !!!:rateau:


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Alors bien frais hein, le koala koaka !!!!!!:hosto: :modo: :casse:



petite apparté le temps dehors ca ressemble à la prophetie des grenouilles

AINSI PARLAIT ZARATOUSTRA 

et puis mdr zakir à rien

         :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Fulvio (7 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Curieux pays que l'Inde : ils élèvent des cochons et adorent les vacheries !!!:rateau:


 Je me souviens de mon voyage initiatique en Inde, dans un temple Boudhiste. Mon tuteur s'appelait Eudmo. C'était le bonze Eudmo.














 (piqué aux Nuls)


----------



## Fulvio (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Non j'arrive pas a faire des bulles avec les suppo, le seul effet que ca me fait c'est une haleine de Koala quand il sont a l'eucalyptus


 Tu parles donc de Koala l'impur ! Tu as quitté l'Inde pour la Malaisie.


----------



## Fulvio (7 Juillet 2004)

De toutes façons...

Moi, je laisse le hip-hop aux dames me marcher dessus.








(piqué à l'exccccccellent Renaud Papillon Paravel, le Subliminable)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons...
> Moi, je laisse le hip-hop aux dames me marcher dessus.


Fais seulement gaffe qu'ils ne créent pas une Ligue ... parce que de toutes façons, la Ligue a tort !!!!:rateau:


----------



## Fulvio (7 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Fais seulement gaffe qu'ils ne créent pas une Ligue ... parce que de toutes façons, la Ligue a tort !!!!:rateau:


 Et le tort tue !

 :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Et la ligue est menteuse


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2004)

faudrait mettre un compteur super précis parce que ca va etre dure à départager

ca se joue au millionieme de centieme


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

a la dizaine de microns quoi


----------



## Fulvio (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et la ligue est menteuse


 Lapin qu'on prie...

 :mouais: :rose:


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2004)

pting faudrait que je me drogue pour vous suivre


----------



## naas (7 Juillet 2004)

c'est une chanson ça non ? , la ligue la ligue la ligue du bip-ul nanh    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> pting faudrait que je me drogue pour vous suivre



 :mouais: c'est ce que j'me disais aussi !


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: c'est ce que j'me disais aussi !


bwa mais la tatouille la rien     il pleut il mouille c'est la fete à la tatouille


----------



## Fulvio (7 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est une chanson ça non ? , la ligue la ligue la ligue du bip-ul nanh    :love:


 C'est peut-être parce que la ligue, elle ment, crois-y.


 (j'essaie toujours de comprendre le jeu de mot de bassman)


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2004)

en tout cas c'est la gigne des champignons
    :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

ligament -> ligue elle ment.

Mais si j'ai un trop gros karma pour vous, faut le dire, je peux me mettre a portée
Alors c'est l'histoire de 2 putes.....


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2004)

qui succes


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mais si j'ai un trop gros karma .....


Vantard !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mais si j'ai un trop gros karma..


Arf ! Moi j'en ai un gros !!!!!  ... et c'est vrai en plus ! :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Il est fort zebig :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Moi j'en ai un gros !!!!!  ... et c'est vrai en plus ! :rateau:



T'as un Karma sous'l'drap ...?


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Le pire c'est quand il met des grand coup avec son Karma, j'ai vu une photo, il a l'air piquant son karma


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Le pire c'est quand il met des grand coup avec son Karma, j'ai vu une photo, il a l'air piquant son karma



Pour le Karma(sous'l'drap) ; Il s'est spécialisé dans la position "cactus" Zebig !!


----------



## aricosec (7 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> T'as un Karma sous'l'drap ...?


.
arrete de le flater,il va prendre des poses


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pour le Karma(sous'l'drap) ; Il s'est spécialisé dans la position "cactus" Zebig !!



Oui. Mais la vraie question est : Est-ce que le Karma sous le drap est thaïlandais ? Parce que dans ce cas, on pourrait parler de _One nase in Bangkok_. Non ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juillet 2004)

Bon... rien à voir avec le sujet (quoique si j'avais un peu plu d'ancienneté et que je ne craignasse point de m'attirer les foudres des anciens, j'aurais bien proposé supermoquette pour juillet... non c'est pas à cause des lunettes... c'est à cause de la moustache    )

Donc, avant de quitter le bistro MacG, il me reste un peu de coup de boule à "propulseur réel mais charge d'exercice".. c'est à dire gris... si ca interresse quelq'un... ???    

(encore 13 messages avant de vous coup de bouler à charge réelle !! hehe  :love: )


----------



## macelene (1 Juin 2005)

Alors y'en a une *NAsette* ou Un *Nase*... qui va se présenter au mois de Juin...?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Alors y'en a une *NAsette* ou Un *Nase*... qui va se présenter au mois de Juin...?



Ben personne, le nase en titre refuse de démissionner !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Alors y'en a une *NAsette* ou Un *Nase*... qui va se présenter au mois de Juin...?





je suis deja une dinde, bonne poire , ect ect

je ne suis  plus a un titre prés .......je me presente donc !!!!!!!     





ps: j'espere pas etre la seule, sinon j'aura vraiment le titre !!!


----------



## Grug (1 Juin 2005)

Nase ou nasette, oui ou non, valence ou avignon, thé ou café, papa ou maman, ange ou demon, sarko ou villepin, etre ou avoir, avant ou après...



Faut faire une liste !
golf powaaah, et cætera
...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis deja une dinde, bonne poire , ect ect
> 
> je ne suis  plus a un titre prés .......je me presente donc !!!!!!!
> 
> ...





			
				Maquina de mierda a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.




 :love:  :love:  :love: Allez, j'te suis, cocotte


----------



## macelene (1 Juin 2005)

Bonne nouvelle déjà deux candidats et pas des moindres    

Voius avez votre carte ?


----------



## macelene (1 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> valence ou avignon  ??




   ya un nouveau truc prévu à Avignon...?    c'est quand ...  ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nouvelle déjà deux candidats et pas des moindres
> 
> Voius avez votre carte ?



Ouais! Nous, on craint dégun :king:  :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juin 2005)

sans hésitations, je vote Vazita qui en tient une sacré couche et qui traine sa nasitude sur tous les threads...


----------



## MrStone (1 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> sans hésitations, je vote Vazita qui en tient une sacré couche et qui traine sa nasitude sur tous les threads...



Il est pas hors concours lui  ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

la liste du concour le plus nase ou nasette


- robertav
- PATOCHMAN
-
-
-


au fait , si je gagne , c'est quoi le lot????? 






edit : elene , c'est quoi cette histoire de carte?   
identité? patenté? liberé ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la liste du concour le plus nase ou nasette
> 
> 
> - robertav
> ...



Ben ... Tu gagnes Patochman, et si tu perds, c'est lui qui te gagne !


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

*Je me présente, c'est sûr



*





- robertav
- patochman
- 
-


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *_






_
- valoriel
- 
- 
- 

*Hélas, je ne veux pas participer



*













- 
- 
- 
-


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? __



_
_on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juin 2005)

*Plus de munitions !*
Boulez moi Valoriel fissa !


----------

